# Carr's Wharf, Rhode River



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello all, I'm trying to find some new spots to yak fish and I found Carr's Wharf on the Rhode River. Has anybody ever fished out of here or anywere in the west or rhode rivers from yak? If anyone has any general info about how fishing has been in these areas I'd appreciate it.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

its been on my list for a while, im sure same as south and severn rivers wp,rock and blues in season


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm thinking of giving it a try this weekend and will report how it goes.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

when are you going?


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Hot dang SurfnSam, New Meat! you gonna love the Severn, 365 and a wakeup!
LOL
GB


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

gotta keep in shape and get ready for next weekend at CHSP and on the 16th its 7 days in the caymans islands, the resort has kayaks and im bringing some equipment so look out bone fish and permit


----------



## yakomatic (Jan 9, 2008)

*Carr's wharf*

I have tried perch fishing across from Carr's wharf up along Camp Letts (YMCA) and have only gotten small perch. I'd head south towards the mouth and fish along the docks and maybe you can catch some bigger perch. Take a small net and catch some grass shrimp and tip your jigs to really get those perch fired up! However, if you want big perch you'd be better off trying the Severn or bridge pilings on either end of the Bay bridge.

good luck,

Steve


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like Carr's Wharf may not be all that great of a choice. I've decided to go crabbing tomorrow with my dad on the boat on the GP since crabbing season will probably be winding down soon. May still try to find time to go out yak fishing Sunday. I think I will head out of spsp, will report if I do. Thanks to all that replied and good luck to everyone that makes it out this weekend. Tight lines!


----------

